# Why do you think bettas are prone to tumors and cysts?



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I see this so often on fish emergencies it's frustrating to see. Have you ever seen any literature on this or do you have any opinions on it? I have found maybe two articles. Most literature pertains to goldfish.

I had one fish with one. I didn't get brave enough to try and drain it. I did do a necropsy. After doing the the necropsy I think it would have been just as well to at least try to drain it. I have a medical background for humans from the military. I wish I could have had the fluid analyzed but I could not find anyone to do it.
I think in some cases having access to injectable antibiotics would help and experienced fishkeeper who could pick the correct site for injection (generally near the spine in the tail area from what I read)
They used have them for goldfish online but I've searched the net and cannot find any sellers of them anymore.

It would be great it there were a way to try to start collecting information on this. People got really interested in mycobacterium awhile ago. Why not tumors and cysts?


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

That is a really good question and it will be interesting to see what feedback you get.

I think one good reason why Betta's are prone to disease in general is because they are often kept in small tanks, which of course are often unfiltered, and even those with filters are not likely to establish a proper cycle before water parameters injure the Betta. 

From what I have read through these forums many people who get Betta's are given improper instructions or no instructions at all when they buy them, which adds to the problem.

Clean water and proper filtration and heating is often neglected with these fish.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

That's an interesting question. How prevalent are they in other species of fish? Salt or freshwater.
It might be a good question to put in front of the better veterinary research universities. Auburn and Colorado State U. might be interested in the topic.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I know goldfish can get them. The show surgeries on youtube for goldfish. They probably get more attention because they are larger and can be costly.

I agree that some bettas end up in the wrong size tank with improper care. My betta was in a 5.5 with the proper size sponge filter with weekly water changes, vacuuming, NLS. I'd have to double check but I'd say he was about two years old when he passed. He came from Petco.

Someone just posted that took their betta to the vet at a university.However, I think she felt the fish had dropsy The vet did drain it and did labwork. The betta didn't survive. I am trying to get the findings


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

I have a little girl with cyst and another that died of tumor. I was going to bring her body to my LFS to be looked at, but unfortunately I prepared the body all wrong (again) and had to dispose of it =\ I have nothing to add to the discussion as my knowledge in the medical field is little to none, but I sure would love to read more about what people say. Seren is doing okay so far, but if I ever notice her cyst growing larger, I will call my university's vet clinic and see where we go from there.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Where is her cyst Olivia, can you post a pic?


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Right under her mouth. I got two pics but can only attach one at a time =\ it looks worse from her other side since the bump is not centered, but there's no bribing her to sit still for the camera.


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Okay if a mod sees this can you guys merge my posts please?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I can't say aside from guessing at bad genetics from inbreeding. My Xerxes has really bad cysts, one grew at the base of his right pectorals, it burst and he no longer has that fin-it won't grow back. He is still chugging like a champ but he has other cysts on him.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

This how they do surgery on a Koi. They were not so professional in some of the techniques (gloving and gowning of both parties and some other things) but they did get the tumor. I think one of many things that surprised me is that they didn't have the surgical instruments set up beside the table so they were ready to go. She seemed nervous and thrown off at first as a result. Ideally that would taken place while the fish was being sedated.
I felt sorry for the fish because at some points it seemed to be moving and aware of being cut (watch the tail). There's other videos on you tube showing goldfish surgery. Goldfish get the attention when it comes to removing or taking care of tumors. If you are squeamish you won't want to watch this. I used to see people getting surgery so it's less bothersome to me. It is interesting. She explains what her goals in what she was doing during the surgery at the end.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nth6iyOOIcA


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Olivia have you ever considered early treatment or sending photo the University to see if they think they could do something?


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Honestly not really... Since I was under the impression that it's not gonna bother her much. But I did some more reading this morning and I read about how cysts can be as lethal as tumors so I might have to pay the clinic a visit after all. It doesn't help that my understanding of cyst vs tumor is hazy. I know cysts are filled with fluid while tumor is just flesh but I can't feel the bump can't I? =\


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

It's in a really bad place she won't be able to eat if it were to get worse.


----------



## MarineEnthusiast91 (Nov 18, 2015)

I see this thread is a bit old, but my betta, Gandalf, I've just found out has either a tumor or a cyst, and so I am now quite interested in the initial topic here.
If you find (or have already found) out anything about why or how these happen in bettas (what causes them or how to possibly prevent them, or anything), I'd love to know.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

MarineEnthusiast91 said:


> I see this thread is a bit old, but my betta, Gandalf, I've just found out has either a tumor or a cyst, and so I am now quite interested in the initial topic here.
> If you find (or have already found) out anything about why or how these happen in bettas (what causes them or how to possibly prevent them, or anything), I'd love to know.


I suggest you start a new thread in Betta Care. It's the most visited section.

I don't believe any studies have been done as to the whys and hows; at least I haven't found any.


----------

